# my march throwdown chicken!



## miamirick (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought i had a good idea, who doesn't like a breast?
I made five different breaasts each with a different sauce
one evebn wrapped with bacon
all were stuffed with goat cheese
these are my five breasts sliced and stuffed with cheese, i rubbed em all with some adobe all pourpose spice and let em rest overnight
each of these were about one pound


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Baaaaaaaaa!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

heres some of the in progress shots
these are my five sauces 
some progress pics of the cluckers in the smoker
I cant tell you how good they smelled 
the goat cheese really added a nice flavor to the arome
I had apple wood in the smoker to keep a nice light aroma
The mailman stopped in twice that day just to see how i was doing
he often gets some snacks on the weekend


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

first pic is straight off the smoker and ready to plate
second shot is my first plate, but the boss had to rearange
third shot was her plate
fourth shot was my dayghter plate
with the two of them around how could i possibly submit my second shot?

i had a great time prepping these breasts and we all had a better time eating them

gotta go now, need to start working on my SANDWICH
maybe a pound of burger between two chickens?
maybe two porks with a ham in between

just hoping chef robs camera breaks again and he cant get it back in time so some of us have a chance!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 9, 2010)

that looks so good all of it


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

No, no, no, we just need to step up our game a bit.


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Great looking layout Rick!


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes....it was great!!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 9, 2010)

they look good rick.......i love goat chz with that smokie goodness!


and this camera better not break......it wasn't cheap!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 9, 2010)

Great Dish Rick...


----------



## treegje (Apr 9, 2010)

Am sure that it was delicious


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 9, 2010)

Those look delish.  I'm seeing more and more chicken breasts on the forum.  I was always afraid they would get too dry.  Looks like I was wrong. Guess it's time to try some.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks for the comments and the points guys
these showdowns are a lotta fun
working real hard for the next one it's gonna be a challenge!!!


----------



## ou8one2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job! Chicken is one of my favorite meats to smoke


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 27, 2010)

chefrob said:


> they look good rick.......i love goat chz with that smokie goodness!
> 
> 
> and this camera better not break......it wasn't cheap!


As long as the lens is pointed at that wonderfull looking chicken it should be safe..... lol.


----------



## billbo (Mar 25, 2011)

That's looking good!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 25, 2011)

OU8ONE2 said:


> Great job! Chicken is one of my favorite meats to smoke


X2


----------

